# Car Insurance, need a decent quote.



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya,

We require a decent insurance quote for the car as I think we are paying way over the odds. A company offered to give us a quote as long as we provide them with details of our current policy including the policy number.

I think its a con, as surely they will then know exactly what we pay now and offer us insurance a little bit cheaper and call it a discount 

Any suggestions would be really appreciated

Dave


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Linea Directa!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

WHOEVER ................but not Ibex!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> WHOEVER ................but not Ibex!


I've found Ibex to be fine!? Horses for courses I guess!!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We require a decent insurance quote for the car as I think we are paying way over the odds. A company offered to give us a quote as long as we provide them with details of our current policy including the policy number.
> 
> ...


Its worth doing it to see what they offer tho isnt it???

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

NO reason to give your policy number 

Ibex are fine until you have a claim and then .....................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> NO reason to give your policy number
> 
> Ibex are fine until you have a claim and then .....................


......You phone them up and they organise a hire care and get the car taken to the nearest garage and repaired!!!!!!!

hhhmmm, we've obviously experienced different ends of the Ibex efficiency scale!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Dave,

This is a price comparison website and excellent for getting back to your company to say "oi, I'm being offered this from these companies...." Recently used by my husband and strongly recommended by him! Please note that you do have to give no claims years and the company you're with now - but no insurance policy number. The policy number is something your current company can give if they so choose when asked to confirm what you've stated.

Compara

then click on the "Rellena 1 sencillo formulario en 3 minutos" option.

Good luck and happy shopping.

Tally.xx

(ps - the website's Spanish and if you want to avoid grey areas, stick to Spanish record as 15 years no claims in the UK with a non-Spanish presence company carries no weight here - again, as experienced by us, although things like the first year 30% no claims intro offers like in the UK are also popular here, especially now I would have thought).


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

They argue for 3 weeks that the garage is too far from the breakdown. Did I ask to break down in the **** del campo? They refuse to pay for the taxi fare. After 3 weeks you give in and bribe el gruista and then after 6 weeks of them pushing you from pillar to post and through offices, headoffices and repeated conversations with everybody from the toilet cleaner to the president who cant understand why they have lost a fax 3 times they refuse to pay. Altogether nearly 800 euros out of pocket!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you for your replies.

I will let you know the outcome shortly


Dave


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> This is a price comparison website and excellent for getting back to your company to say "oi, I'm being offered this from these companies...." Recently used by my husband and strongly recommended by him! Please note that you do have to give no claims years and the company you're with now - but no insurance policy number.
> Tally.xx
> ...


Hiya,

We did the comparison thing and the website told us that 6 companies could offer us cheaper insurance. One being Linea Directa. We called them and the man told us that first of all the price on the website is not true and we must to give him the number of our policy.

Any thoughts anyone ?

Cheers, Dave


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tell him to swivel - you are asking for a non-obligatory quote and if he can't offer that then you will take your business elsewhere. Alternatively use a broker to get the work done for you. PM me if you want a number.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Tell him to swivel - you are asking for a non-obligatory quote and if he can't offer that then you will take your business elsewhere. Alternatively use a broker to get the work done for you. PM me if you want a number.


Yes I must admit to being quite frustrated by the fact that is seems soo difficult to get someone to give us a quote without telling them what we pay now

Its all quite ridiculous in my opinion.
Its as though they think everyone is stupid, so they treat them as such

We chose to call Linea Directa as apart from the fact that XT mentioned them earlier in the thread, they were the only company we had heard of before.

The two cheaper quotes (on the website) were with Regal and Genesis.

Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We did the comparison thing and the website told us that 6 companies could offer us cheaper insurance. One being Linea Directa. We called them and the man told us that first of all the price on the website is not true and we must to give him the number of our policy.
> 
> ...


I dunno if its the same in Spain but in the UK, the web price is nearly always cheaper than if you phone the company? its to encourage you to buy on line???

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We did the comparison thing and the website told us that 6 companies could offer us cheaper insurance. One being Linea Directa. We called them and the man told us that first of all the price on the website is not true and we must to give him the number of our policy.
> 
> ...


Dave,
In Spain, all corporate advertising is seen as contractual. If it's adbvertised at that price, then that's what it is - or a judge will have something to say about it.

They're obviously taking the p!ss. I think a broker is what you need. You find the good price on line and let the broker cut through the bull. It doesn't have to be a broker for the company you see on line. The price from those companies should allow him to make the companies he works with dig deeper.

Good luck.

Xose


----------

